# Trout Help



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in Adrian (southeast L.P.) and was just wondering where the nearest trout streams/creeks would be? Just looking for some basic info, thanks for any help. 

​


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

hplayer - I'm not super famaliar with that area, but if you post the same question in the SE/SW Forum you might get some PMs. I think most of the good trout fishing in SE/SW michigan is on smaller, unmentionables...

Don


----------

